# Baron - 16 Weeks - Critique Please!



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok...so here are the latest pics of Baron. He just turned four months old, and is the joy of my life. I am very pleased with his coloring at this point, and his ears finally popped up this past week. I was wondering if any out there could provide some comments on his confirmation and appearance at this point. Thanks so much.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't critique, but I had to say he is gorgeous!:wub:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Handsome guy!! He looks great with those ears up!


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow...looking at some of the other threads here, I would have thought I would have gotten a bit more responses. Oh well. Thanks Jag and Sunflowers.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

try posting in the critique section! He's a beauty thou.


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks much! Nothing like putting stuff where it belongs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Duplicate Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/192809-baron-16-weeks-critique-please.html


----------

